# Trimming their fins



## Ponera (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey so I find that my bettas fins are pretty obnoxiously long and I don't think his tank mates like them very much. What technique do you guys use in order keep your bettas fins trimmed? I am thinking about using scissors that have been heated, what do you think? Do you have any suggestions?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

That would be cruel. I say leave him alone and put him in his own 2.5G tank.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

yep leave them grow naturally and if the other fish dont like it then move him out and put im in a tank of his own.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

This is all just trolling. Ponera was not serious about this post.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

bmlbytes said:


> This is all just trolling. Ponera was not serious about this post.


I see where he got banned. From reading his posts early this morning I would say that he was probably drunk.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Like the Bettas for feeders thread? He likes to poke at people. Someone needs to take away his stick so he can't stir up anything.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Chard56 said:


> Like the Bettas for feeders thread? He likes to poke at people. Someone needs to take away his stick so he can't stir up anything.


Someone did.


----------



## Chard56 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sweet! (Biting tongue)


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha wow what a nice "Happy New Year" for Ponera... Getting drunk and banned  lol!


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

uh i think the head would be less painful, oh wait you wanted to keep emm short, well they should be long, thats a good sign. 

poor betta:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:
:rip::withstup:


----------

